# Anfänger Gaming PC?



## vipern (5. Februar 2018)

Wir suchen einen einfachen Gaming PC. Wir sind bei Amazon auf folgenden PC gestoßen:

 

https://www.amazon.de/Multimedia-Aufr%C3%BCst-COMPUTER-Gaming-Netzteil-Technology-USB-Anschl%C3%BCsse/dp/B06XFWR65R/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1517863408&sr=8-3&keywords=gaming%2Bpc&th=1

 

Würder diese für WOW reichen? Danke schön für eure Hilfe.


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2018)

Hey! 

 

Das ist leider alles andere als ein Gaming-PC - deutlich veraltete Hardware und vor allem auch keine dedizierte Grafikkarte, sondern nur eine Onboard-Grafikkarte.

 

WoW ist in den letzten Jahren recht anspruchsvoll geworden, da kommt man (aber eigentlich auch bei allen anderen Spielen) nicht wirklich weit mit.

 

Das unterste was ich als Gaming-PC betiteln würde, wäre ein PC ab etwa 450&#8364;.

 

Wenn du dich umschauen magst und/oder eine Empfehlung möchtest: http://www.pc-konfigs.com/pc-konfigs/


----------



## vipern (11. Februar 2018)

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Martin969 (13. März 2018)

Es gibt kein Spiel für Anfänger. Jedes Spiel soll man ausprobieren und sehen, ob das Spiel richtig ist. Ich spiele verschiedene Spiele und bin immer bereit um was neues zu probieren.


----------

